# A new e-thread for rabble-rousing



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Trying to draw some fire away from legitimate threads hijacked by the likes of Jim_bo and AGarcia.

I'll start with this question for Jim_bo:

Are Presidential Executive Orders to be followed?

(Can we agree that executive orders are not law?)


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Sounds like a recent one isn't being followed.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> Sounds like a recent one isn't being followed.


Which thread is that?


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Moe Ped said:


> Which thread is that?


Sorry, not thread, executive order.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Now that where-you-can-cannot-legally-ride-e-mtbs has been locked down and cut adrift from the sticky lifeline this thread will see some action from the brothers of bombast. Sad to see that thread sink to the bottom of the e-bike cesspit; there was some relevant stuff there.

Maybe another thread will be started anew with perhaps a link to a neutral third-party site with the "Where You Can and Cannot Legally Ride e-Bikes" database?


----------

